# Whats safer, inhaling pipe tobacco or cigarettes?



## sfumato1002

I inhale my pipe tobacco. Today I ran out of pipe tobacco and ordered some pipe tobacco online, so I won't get it for 3-5 days.

I went out and bought me a pack of Marlboro until my pipe tobacco gets to me.

I noticed the cigarettes smoke is different, kind of sticky and the smoke lingers with you more.

My question is, if Im going to continue to inhale, what is safer, should I continue my pipe smoking or should I switch to cigarettes if im going to be inhaling?


----------



## JPH

Do you use a filter in your pipe?

I'm not really sure it matters if you do or not actually...Cig's have all kinds of additives and junk....

Neither should be inhaled...but Cig's are probably worse IMHO... plus you might get addicted....since Cig's are way more addictive (physically).


----------



## squeeze left

Don't worry so much, you'll be fine. Or, just buy a pack of Capt'n Black or something.


----------



## PipesandGOP

As a cigarette smoker who wouldn't mind quitting but knows how hard it is to, I wouldn't smoke the cigarettes unless you really don't mind getting hooked. To me the main thing is it's much harder to get addicted to niccotine by inhaling while smoking a pipe just because a pipe is not nearly as convient to smoke as a cigarette is. Not to mention I'd have to guess there's quite a bit less nicottine in pipe tobacco than there is in cigarette tobacco, not that it matters because you can become addicted either way. Oh and another big thing, smoking cigarettes is extremely expensive. With all that being said, I'd have to answer your question by saying stick with the pipe. 

I'm sure you might hear like "oh well cigarettes have a filter on them" and all that but from what it looks like with illnesses possibly linked to smoking, the filter doesn't do a whole hell of a lot. Personally, I smoke Camel non-filtereds and the only difference I notice is filtered cigarettes give me a sore and scratchy throat. So I guess since you're really set on inhaling, go the pipe route since you probably won't keep the pipe with you 24/7 like you will eventually carry around a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## JAK

They are both bad for you, IMHO, its silly to play the rationalization game of "which is worse"


----------



## BamBam

Pipe Tobacco is 100% Tobacco, Cigarettes are appx. 70% tobacco and the rest well..........not.
I think you should inhale neither, nut IMHO Cigarettes are worse.


----------



## smokinmojo

I smoke cigs more than occasionally. (pack a week?) I don't want to sound like some anti with an agenda but....smoking kills!  It will get all of us (no matter what we smoke) if we live long enough. 

If you are a cig smoker already and aren't looking to quit, why not look into RYO. You can buy better tobacco and enjoy the process of having a smoke.

As for pipe tobacco, there are blends that will put a smoker on their but long before inhaling. (if you decide its the nic and not just having a smoke)


whether you make a choice or not....

Enjoy the ride


----------



## Sandman

Don't smoke cigarettes! I don't want to be a downer, but my Dad died from smoking the damn things. Inhaling all that smoke WILL cause problems.


----------



## hotreds

None of the above!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Kind of like asking which is safer, jumping in front of a moving truck or off a bridge?


----------



## Mad Hatter

I agree with the general concensus: Your guess is as good as mine :tu Whatever and however you smoke, enjoy!


----------



## sfumato1002

Thanks everyone for the good advice, I willl smoke the cigarettes until my pipe tobacco gets here. I do enjoy the pipe more. I smoke Virginia type tobacco in my pipe and I enjoy it more than the cigarettes.

Anyway, I enjoy smoking. Everyone says that smoking is unhealthy and you will die, well, Charlton Heston was a lifelong non-smoker and he died at 84, RIP. My point is that we all die. Charlton Heston was fighting alzheimer's during the las 6 years of his life. So at 78 or earlier, Heston's began to suffer alzheimer's.....and that is no way to live.

John Wayne is said to smoke 6 packs a day. He was a very heavy smoker and died at the age of 72.

My point is we all die... non-smokers may live longer.... but old age and sickness,diseases are inevitable for "both" smokers and non-smokers.

I don't think smoking in moderation is going to kill you any faster anyway. peace to all.


----------



## sfumato1002

WOW! something that I want to add about cigarette smoking is that is disgusting.

Firstly, the smoke coming of the cigarette is a "blue violet" artificial looking smoke.... the way the smoke fumes from the cigarette is weird, it's like unnatural substance, it seems like they add so much crap into the cigarette...the smoke seems artificial and it tastes pharmateucal, like something doen in a lab.

The taste is sour and disgusting compared to the pipe tobacco I smoke.

I get no pleasure from cigarettes at all, I don't think I can smoke the entire pack, in fact, it's on its way to the trash. I can't wait until my pipe tobacco gets here. You really have to be addicted to smoke cigarettes because they are nasty.


----------



## RJpuffs

Well, smoking can kill you, inhaled or not.

Drinking can kill you.

Coffee can kill you.

Pepsi can kill you.

Crossing the street can kill you.

No one lives for ever, choose your own path to the inevitable end, thats my 'sophy.

Last month I attended the funeral for a friend, a police officer, never drank, never smoked - he died from lung cancer. What killed him was his dedication, after 9/11 he was one of the first on the scene and stayed on ground zero as a rescuer throughout. Six years later, he is dead.

You can't go through life being afraid of the inevitable. Live it, enjoy it, or it is pointless.



RJ


----------



## c2000

sfumato1002 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good advice, I willl smoke the cigarettes until my pipe tobacco gets here. I do enjoy the pipe more. I smoke Virginia type tobacco in my pipe and I enjoy it more than the cigarettes.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy smoking. Everyone says that smoking is unhealthy and you will die, well, Charlton Heston was a lifelong non-smoker and he died at 84, RIP. My point is that we all die. Charlton Heston was fighting alzheimer's during the las 6 years of his life. So at 78 or earlier, Heston's began to suffer alzheimer's.....and that is no way to live.
> 
> John Wayne is said to smoke 6 packs a day. He was a very heavy smoker and died at the age of 72.
> 
> My point is we all die... non-smokers may live longer.... but old age and sickness,diseases are inevitable for "both" smokers and non-smokers.
> 
> I started smoking cigarettes in the early 60s, smoked a pipe and cigarettes in the early 70s and inhaled both.. Then in the 80s just smoked cigarettes again..Mid 80s quit smoking and chewed snuff, late 80s quit that..Mid 90s sarted smoking cigars and did not inhale,,now smoke pipe and cigars and do not inhale.. During most of that time I was an avid tennis player and jogger,,smoking never bothered me in respect to running and endurance in tennis.. I know I'm a freak but just maybe I'm a freak of nature..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## ChronoB

sfumato1002 said:


> I inhale my pipe tobacco. Today I ran out of pipe tobacco and ordered some pipe tobacco online, so I won't get it for 3-5 days.
> 
> I went out and bought me a pack of Marlboro until my pipe tobacco gets to me.
> 
> I noticed the cigarettes smoke is different, kind of sticky and the smoke lingers with you more.
> 
> My question is, if Im going to continue to inhale, what is safer, should I continue my pipe smoking or should I switch to cigarettes if im going to be inhaling?


Pipe smoke is definitely less dangerous than cigarette smoke, but that may depend on the tobacco you buy. Cheap drugstore tobacco with flavorings, humectants and chemicals added to it may not be so great. Any smoke in your lungs is bad, but mass-marketed cigarettes are the worst.

I highly recommend that if you ever have an opportunity to watch the Modern Marvels episode (in the History Channel) that deals with tobacco, you'll never smoke a cigarette again. I once thought that cigarettes were...tobacco. Yeah, they're about 50% cheap-ass tobacco. The rest is a sludge made from pulverized tobacco dust and liquid - it looks disgusting - along with chemicals that keep the cigarette burning, or enhance the absorption of the nicotine. God, if you smoke cigarettes, roll your own with real tobacco.

Again, inhaling any smoke is bad, mass-market cigarettes worst of all by a big margin.


----------



## PipesandGOP

sfumato1002 said:


> WOW! something that I want to add about cigarette smoking is that is disgusting.
> 
> Firstly, the smoke coming of the cigarette is a "blue violet" artificial looking smoke.... the way the smoke fumes from the cigarette is weird, it's like unnatural substance, it seems like they add so much crap into the cigarette...the smoke seems artificial and it tastes pharmateucal, like something doen in a lab.
> 
> The taste is sour and disgusting compared to the pipe tobacco I smoke.
> 
> I get no pleasure from cigarettes at all, I don't think I can smoke the entire pack, in fact, it's on its way to the trash. I can't wait until my pipe tobacco gets here. You really have to be addicted to smoke cigarettes because they are nasty.


Wow the anti-smoking lobby really got you good didn't they. The smoke is definately real and far from artificial. I'm not exactly what "pharmateucal" tastes like but I don't think I've ever tasted it in a cigarette. The sour thing's a new one too. As far as really having to be addicted to smoke, some people enjoy them and that's why they continued to smoke after the first one. For me personally, I just thought they tasted good and now that I have my one kind that I really think is good that's it for me. 
You don't write tobacco reviews too do you?


----------



## BigKev77

We will all die from something. It might as well be from something we enjoy.


----------



## SR Mike

American Spirit

or go to your local B&M


----------



## DubintheDam

SR Mike said:


> American Spirit
> 
> or go to your local B&M


A few years ago before I smoked a pipe, I once switched to American Spirit ciggies, my wife also, she being the occasional smoker, after about three days I found myself rushing to the shop to buy a packet of Camel. My point, most ciggie makers are putting in additives to increase your addiction, my wife also agreed.

Even after smoking a couple of strong pipes, I find myself wanting a cigarette, again a pipe gives you a nicotine hit but in a much less assertive, intensive way. Smoking a pipe and for that matter American Spirit ciggies, convinces me it ain't the nicotine that is the biggest problem with smoking.

We can ban smoking in public places, we can put 500% tax on tobacco, but we can't stop cigarette companies adding *EXTRA* addictive chemicals into their products to ensure we have an even stronger addiction to them.

I have in the past quit smoking, I found nicotine gum really helps in the process, I still keep a packet handy for long flights and stressful NO SMOKING zones. But how come when smokers pay so much in taxes, that governments can't provide nicotine gum at a tax-free price. The stuff cost about $20 a packet here...Governments continually complain about the cost of smokers to hospitals and medical services, but smokers pay enough tax through-out their 'perhaps' shorter lives to more than compensate for this.

Lastly with all the current banning of smoking in bars and restaurants here in Europe (which I support as a responsible smoker!). Why is there *ZERO* discussion on the damage petrol and diesel fumes motorist are causing to people's health. "Let's all talk about global warming instead!"

Rant over....and by the way...try learning not to inhale your pipe, switching to stronger baccies may help you achieve this. 
dub


----------



## bonggoy

Corona Gigante said:


> Kind of like asking which is safer, jumping in front of a moving truck or off a bridge?


bestest answer yet


----------



## SR Mike

DubintheDam said:


> A few years ago before I smoked a pipe, I once switched to American Spirit ciggies, my wife also, she being the occasional smoker, after about three days I found myself rushing to the shop to buy a packet of Camel. My point, most ciggie makers are putting in additives to increase your addiction, my wife also agreed.
> 
> Even after smoking a couple of strong pipes, I find myself wanting a cigarette, again a pipe gives you a nicotine hit but in a much less assertive, intensive way. Smoking a pipe and for that matter American Spirit ciggies, convinces me it ain't the nicotine that is the biggest problem with smoking.


I have been in agreement to your experience for years. It is not the nicotine, but the additives that are addicting. I can smoke a cigar or pipe for a long time and then put them down without any withdrawls.

Think of all the crap they add to cigs, the paper alone has nicotine, ammonia, and titanium oxide added to it before the chemical enhanced tobacco is even added.

My cig smoking buddy can smoke the heaviest cigar and get sick, but then needs a cig for a fix. I think the most of the _"facts"_ about how addicting nicotine is, is cased in a lot of lies.


----------



## PipesandGOP

SR Mike said:


> My cig smoking buddy can smoke the heaviest cigar and get sick, but then needs a cig for a fix. I think the most of the _"facts"_ about how addicting nicotine is, is cased in a lot of lies.


There's a big difference in taking nicotine straight into the lungs by inhaling a cigarette and by puffing on a cigar. You can look at the nicotine contents of various cigarettes such as american spirits if you want to go the organic route, or even any handrolling tobacco and then compare the nicotine satisfaction gained from each... there's an obvious difference in satisfaction that matches up with the claimed nicotine content of the different tobaccos. Do cigarettes have plenty of extras in them? sure- but switching to organic or whatever doesn't make a difference. People were addicted to nicotine long before the idea of addidtives came around, even as late as 30 years ago when my mom was tying and curing tobacco in a barn all day while my uncle picked it. Organic or not, tobacco has nicotine, nicotine is addictive, but how it's taken in definately makes a difference. Also the level one is used to taking in on a regular basis makes a big difference for how the "heaviest cigar" will effect somebody.


----------



## wharfrathoss

try some SG or GH ropes, they'll cure ya of inhaling pipe tobac


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

inhale some Bowlegged Bear, C&D. That'll put hair on your chest...or the inside of your lungs.


----------



## Mad Hatter

To go back to the original question, its common sense that inhaling is much more addictive than not because your brain gets a straight hit from your lungs whereas otherwise it gets it in a trickle as it works its way through your body. If you want to inhale, that's your choice, but I'd recommend staying away from the big brands because there's something in them other than nicotene that is very addictive. RYO has a higher nic content (an RYO will knock me on my ass in the morning and nothing else will) but are not nearly as addictive, in addition to the hand-to-mouth thing. Maybe you should grab some RYO and maybe a cob for when you run out of the usual.


----------



## Crambone

Its the luck of the draw.. Something will get you no matter what.. I just saw a news clip about Buster Martin in the UK. Hes a 101 year old marathon runner. He drinks beer daily and smokes a pack a day. We should all be so lucky..

http://abcnews.go.com/International/Story?id=4385601&page=1


----------

